# Grand and east trib 11-23-12



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hit the Grand at first light, saw one fish pushing upstream early then nothing. Moved on to an east trib, low and clear saw 5 fish there. Skunked on the day, talked to others, same story, heard of no fish caught.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone else hit the water today?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I hit the grand this morning and went 1 for 2. I was fly fishing and hooked them both at the head of pool on a yellow sucker spawn pattern. 25" female, looked like she'd been in the river a while.

Left the river around noon when the wind was just too nasty.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

brodg said:


> Anyone else hit the water today?


I was at the Chagrin from 6:30-12:30, nothing... Gin clear most of that time then it clouded up a bit around 10 or so, didn't help... Same thing here with the wind, once I saw whitecaps I headed for cover! lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

fished west and it looked like an aquarium, saw a few carp, but I dont think there are many fish to be had.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Fishman said:


> fished west and it looked like an aquarium, saw a few carp, but I dont think there are many fish to be had.


Quit fishing in the tilapia tank!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Tried the Chagrin again for a few hours before dark, nothing, only one other person in sight...that should tell me to sleep in tomorrow morning...lol

I did see one break the surface though, and here I thought there were NO fish there... So you're saying there's at least one...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

You want fish. You have to go east waaaaaaaayyyy east 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

There is fish everywhere. But i think im going east! HA i got shunked again on the westside! 3rd time in a row!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> You want fish. You have to go east waaaaaaaayyyy east
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Here kitty kitty! Oh I'm sorry, did I let the "Catt" out of the bag?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya just go to zoar and have at it lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya just go to zoar and have at it lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Meow meow wwwwAaaaaaaayyyy east









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

brodg said:


> Anyone else hit the water today?


Uppper upper grand got lil skipper jig n mag nothin to be proud of 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> Uppper upper grand got lil skipper jig n mag nothin to be proud of
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Based on the trend lately, I'll take a skipper over my usual nothing lately!!!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Just find a deep pool about 4-5ft (even deeper if possible) with as much current running through it as possible. Fish the whole pool (front,middle, back) with the smallest tackle you got first. If no bites go big to piss them off(spinners,spoons,plugs anything with vibration). And if there is fish in there you got them all stirred up. So go small again. If that dont work you are in a pool with no fish. Thats my theory on low and clear water. And dont wade the water if possible. It is time consuming but try it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Meow meow wwwwAaaaaaaayyyy east
> View attachment 67025
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Wish I had time to go waaaay east.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW!


----------

